
Gamer beats both Mega Man X and Mega Man X2 using the same controller - huac
http://todayinawesome.com/blog/2015/5/11/gamer-miraculously-beats-both-mega-man-x-and-mega-man-x2-using-the-same-controller
======
tdicola
I think it would be fun to solve multiple Zork games by feeding them all the
exact same input. I'm thinking you'd need to build a tree of all possible
inputs and responses from each game, then try to find a path through the tree
that completes each game. It would interesting to see how you'd probably have
to put the player in one game into a 'safe' room for a time so specific input
can be given to another game that moves it forward (while just turning into
noise/junk in the other game). Would probably need some pretty sophisticated
heuristics to help trim down the massive search space of possible commands.

~~~
guidopallemans
Pokemon should be possible as well.

I mean if twitch chat can win it...

~~~
ihuman
Currently, Twitch Plays Pokémon is playing two different modified Pokémon
games at the same time, with the same input.

------
duskwuff
If you thought that was crazy, here's a tool-assisted speedrun of Mega Man 3,
4, 5, and 6 (four games!) all using the same controller input:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoThCyif9Oc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoThCyif9Oc)

There are a few similar runs of other game sets on TASVideos:

[http://tasvideos.org/Movies-C2020Y.html](http://tasvideos.org/Movies-C2020Y.html)

~~~
wodenokoto
I know TAS isn't easy, but I still think the crazy thing here is that it isn't
TAS

~~~
M4v3R
For anyone non-familiar with the nomenclature. TAS stands for "Tool-ASsisted"
run, which means running the game on a special emulator and playing it with
additional help of features like save-states, slowing the time down or even
inserting input frame-by-frame. The emulator keeps track of controller input
for every frame and then is able to "playback" it so it appears as it would be
normally played by a super-skilled player.

While some consider TAS runs as "cheated", they have their own niché, because
usually they are pretty entertaining, showing what can be achieved in the game
that's otherwise not possible in real-time runs, showcasing game glitches, and
so on.

~~~
thaumasiotes
> TAS stands for "Tool-ASsisted" run

I was under the impression TAS stood for Tool Assisted Speedrun.

~~~
mburns
Not all TAS videos are speedruns, some just rely on the incredibly intricate
controls made possible by Tools.

This level only exists to be run as a TAS:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuRQjaOhwGM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuRQjaOhwGM)

~~~
egypturnash
The about page of TASVideos.org now defines the term as "Tool-Assisted
Superplays".

I'm pretty sure that is a re-definition of an acronym that began life as
"Tool-Assisted Speedrun". It's worth noting that the video you linked to talks
a lot about "saving frames" in its description - not something anyone would
care about if speed wasn't still a thing on their mind.

------
ljk
This is insane, even from just watching I couldn't really keep up.. not to
make it sound less impressive, but it's interesting how the timings of the
levels/bosses are pretty similar

------
GotAnyMegadeth
This is blocked by my work, is it just a blog with a link to a YouTube video?
Could someone post it here if it is? Thanks

~~~
slipstream-
[https://youtu.be/COGmRYA-eV4](https://youtu.be/COGmRYA-eV4)

------
ericfrederich
Audio is mixed. Should have had each game's audio go to a different ear.

------
azinman2
I couldn't even beat just one like this! Haha wow. Humans are amazing!

